# L. Aromatica or P. Stellatus "Broad Leaf"



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Trying to ID a plant that some thought was L. Aromatic a few weeks ago from photos. I am thinking perhaps it is P. Stellatus "Broad Leaf" due to red coloration of the stem joints.

Opinions???


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

kimcadmus said:


> Trying to ID a plant that some thought was L. Aromatic a few weeks ago from photos. I am thinking perhaps it is P. Stellatus "Broad Leaf" due to red coloration of the stem joints.


You are correct. It is indeed _P. stellatus_ 'Broad Leaf'.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Cavan. Texgal told me you would have the answer!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Any time. Glad I could help.


----------

